
VCs building sand castles that float - messel
http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/04/vcs-building-sand-castles-that-float.html#
======
messel
Had a funky original URL from typepad, fixed it and resub'd. Tear it up guys
and gals. You're the best critics (although the reddit crowd isn't too shoddy
either).

